

Startup Quote: Sachin Agarwal, co-founder, Posterous - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6594003048

======
raychancc
It’s a good thing that at a startup, being stressed is often balanced by being
excited. Otherwise the stress would kill you.

\- Sachin Agarwal (@a4agarwal)

<http://startupquote.com/post/6594003048>

